
Planet Money reports on Wells Fargo's shady practices - teslacar
http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?story
======
joezydeco
Since that link goes nowhere, here are the two (and a half) recent episodes
that NPR/Planet Money did on Wells.

#728: "The Wells Fargo Hustle"

[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/10/07/497084491/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/10/07/497084491/episode-728-the-
wells-fargo-hustle)

#732: "Bad Form, Wells Fargo"

[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/10/28/499805238/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/10/28/499805238/episode-732-bad-
form-wells-fargo)

#745: "The Rest of the Story", with a followup on the story of one Wells
banker that was blacklisted out of the banking industry by Wells for trying to
blow the whistle on Wells' practices. He's interviewed in episode 732.

[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/12/30/507605967/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/12/30/507605967/episode-745-the-
rest-of-the-story-2016-edition)

------
reacharavindh
Page not found... Did the link go away?

